# Forum Home Renovation The Cubby House  Soft Fall Ideas

## SLUGGO33X

Hi Guys, 
Just wandering what people are using as soft fall around your cubby's? I've put down 10mm pine bark, but it's a little harsh under bare feet and sticks to all the kids clothes when they roll around in it. 
I've looked at the rubber soft fall tiles, but they are quite expensive. 
Any cheaper suggestions?

----------


## m6sports

What about Rubber wood chips  Rubber wood chips - bark - mulch gardens / playgrounds - eBay, Other Gardening, Gardening, Home. (end time 28-Jun-10 22:30:22 AEST)

----------


## KerryF

I know this is an old question, but you should consider pads of lucerne hay.  Nice and soft, good impact absorption, you can build it up to the level you want, smells nice too, it's cheap in comparison AND bonus, it will rot down and can then be forked onto the garden beds / compost heap with some manure. 
This would provide a nice mulch over winter to your garden that would help feed the soil and get it into even better condition ready for spring  :Wink:  
Cons though: Kids love rolling around in hay, it will stick to their clothes and in their hair and it will likely get shoved into big piles for jumping in.  Who could resist?  :Smilie:

----------


## jamc0984

I would recommend rather then going for just a "pine bark" purchasing an approved a-grade softfall. They are much cleaner . You can get a product that has been vacuumed cleaned of all fines and leaves only the nice round (approx 10mm) chip. In Qld you can also get a product called rubark, which is this mixed with a rubber compound.

----------


## KerryF

I've been looking at stained blue recycled rubber mulch (so it looks like water) to go in the area immediately around the pirate ship cubby (WIP), but am struggling to find a supplier in Melbourne.  If anyone knows of one near here, please let me know  :Smilie:

----------


## ringtail

Just use the same type of soft fall material that you had around your cubby when you were a kid

----------


## Master Splinter

> Just use the same type of soft fall material that you had around your cubby when you were a kid

  ....I think it was blue metal.....

----------


## ringtail

Exactly

----------


## Hoppy

I always thought rolling in the hay was for all ages, not just the kids

----------


## KerryF

I didn't have a cubby, but if I had it would have been mud or grass.  I'm sure dyed blue mud would be very popular with my girls as 'sea', but not my washing!

----------


## bpj1968

My kids cubby doesn't have soft fall, dirt grass should be fine. 
As  a kid didn't have a cubby, but at school if you fell from high up on the climbing frame the lower bars broke your fall, before you had a chance to hit the asphalt

----------

